# Which devs have the 7?



## v8vroom (Sep 7, 2011)

And who else is ready to mod this thing out?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Check out XDA. Some ROMs are already posted.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

The ones who went to IO


----------



## Dorilife (Sep 23, 2011)

I know Peter Alfonso is getting one, I asked him on twitter.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am getting one for liquid and the fnv project.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## v8vroom (Sep 7, 2011)

Pete and Liquid?? Heck yes!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I hope Roman gets 1. If not we might have to start a donation box for the purchase of one. AOKP+JellyBean=epic


----------



## bencozzy (Dec 26, 2011)

Imoseyon is on the fence but good to see FNV is going to be on the n7.


----------

